# How to impress Mrs. B-H?



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Felicitous salutations.

I am in a quandry, and need the collective cerebral and creative might of the forum to gallop valiantly to old Huzzah's rescue.

Mrs. B-H arrives in Dubai for the very first time come Tuesday. Now she is a fairly adventuous sort not averse to new and exciting cultural experiences, if you count 12 months in the Anti-podes as cultural. At heart however she is a more of a "clouded hills, green and pleasant land" kind of a girl. Back home we have a river valley and cows looking out front, sheep and hills behind and chickens in the garden (Kath and Kim).

Needless to say I fear a metropolitan city in the desert might come as a shock. I should like her to experience some of the really cool stuff Dubai has to offer. Some of that must see/do stuff.

So far I plan for dinner on "Le Boat" on the creek andI feel certain Mr. Mainwaring the bank manager may well be in for a rude awakening after trips around some of the larger Malls. 

Also would like to find a good venue to see the sunset while at the same being able to hear the evening Adhan, peferably from multiple Masjid. Something mesmerising about it.

She is hear for 10 days or so I should like a good handful of things if your combined wit and wisdom can come up with them.

It is my inestimable pleasure to remain your most humble servant,

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand.
lane:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Any of the restaurants in The One & Only Royal Mirage should do it, five star luxury done in an Arabic style but retaining taste.


----------



## Helly Helly (Apr 11, 2010)

I came from all that too and i just love it here...good luck x


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Book her for a day into the Talise Spa (Jumeriah Beach Hotel), she will love you forever!!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I think you have to give her the variety Dubai offers.
So yeah take her for nice meals - plenty to choose from, make sure you book a table at the Fountains.

But I would also take her to see some of the real dubai, forget the Creek Boat trip, jump on an abra with the rest of the hoards, explore Deira and the Souks and then try a street Shwarma


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Book a table for dinner at Rivington Grill or Mango Tree in Souk al Bahar, on the terrace so you get the fountain display during your meal. Have a quick wander around Dubai Mall beforehand to see see giant fishtank

Sundowners on terrace at Bahri Bar at Mina a Salam (Madinat). Nice views, including the Burj al Arab.

Take a Metro journey from one end to the other. She'll see that most of the city isn't high rise and there are quite a few green parks.

Call into ARTE Souk at Times Square mall on Friday 17th (12-7pm) to see that there is a thriving arts & craft community in Dubai. Should be around 80 stalls.

Talise Spa is actually at the Madinat, but for a spa day I recommend Amara at the Park Hyatt. Quiet & secluded and a spa treatment gets you the use of their beautiful pool & facilities for the rest of the day.

If you want a beach day, try a days pass at Shoreside.

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Karama Shopping Complex for souvenirs and fake pashminas  and also to see what Dubai was like before the Marina, Palm, etc etc.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Bless you all for your kind suggestions most appreciated. All those should keep us entertained for the duration.

Not to mention of course the thrilling pilgrimmages to the gov. health clinic and DRND Deira for visas. Gosh I can hardly bear to wait!

Best wishes one and all,

H-B-H


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr. HBH, your personality shines through your posts! You and Mrs HBH must join us at one of the expat forum meet ups! Please add that to the itinerary!


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Mr. HBH, your personality shines through your posts! You and Mrs HBH must join us at one of the expat forum meet ups! Please add that to the itinerary!


Your far too kind, pamela, really.

I shall make every endeavour, possibly Monday Quiz next week. I'm certain Mrs. B-H can be prevailed upon and I shall explain how lovely everyone is here thus making attendance almost certain.

H-B-H


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

yes i completely agree with Pam... 

Dear Hatstand, the one time i had the distinct pleasure of ur company as u held court at the steps of the Left Bank drinks night has left me wondering how enjoyable it would be to actually sit down and have a drink with you sometime  and since u snagged her, i bet the wife's even more fun


----------

